# Neuer PC - Tipps für Komponenten!?



## Suursjoghurtli (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir grade ein bischen was auf die Seite gelegt und möchte dies für einen neuen PC investieren.

Leider bin ich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr wirklich auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge und hatte bis jetzt nicht mehr die Zeit, mich so in das Thema reinzulesen wie früher.
Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen der zugleich Leistungsfähig (Multimedia und Games) und auch einigermassen günstig ist (max. 1'800 CHF ~ 1'200 EUR). 

Ich habe mir da schonmal diverse Dinge angeschaut.

hier Beispiel von digitec,"*digitec Tharsis T70.5, Core 2 E6750, 8600GTS*", Angaben in CHF 1149.-- ,EUR /1.6 also ca. 720 EUR.--)
+ sehr günstig (finde ich) im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
+ laut Kommentar eine sehr akzeptable Leistung
+ Design gefällt mir
- Grafikkarte wäre noch ausbaufähig
- Festplattenspeicher ist etwas klein
Vor allem komplett Systeme, welche zum Teil recht günstig zu haben sind, wie obengenanntes Beispiel. Aber irgendwo wird ja immer gespart, sonst könnte man die ja gar nicht so billig anbieten. Nun ich bräuchte im Prinzip einfach ein paar Anregungen zu den einzelnen Komponenten was Preis/Leistung anbelangt.

Prozessor: 

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz oder höher?
Intel Quad Core (lohnt sich der überhaupt schon?)
Grafikkarte:

Geforce 8 Serie 8800GTS oder höher?
Lohnt sich SLI im Moment (Preis/Leistung für meine Ansprüche)?
Mainboard:

Hier habe ich absolut keine Ahnung was momentan gut ist, resp. welcher chip hersteller hier "am besten" (eurer Meinung nach) ist
Ich wäre froh, wenn ihr mir ein wenig eure Meinung dazu sagen resp. Vorschläge für den PC/Komponenten - Kauf anbringen könntet.

Ich habe mir schon ein bisschen was auf www.tomshardware.de angeschaut, aber irgendwie ist mir das zu technisch um sich da schnell hineinzulesen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MiMi (22. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn du es net allzu eilig hast, wuerd ich bis nach Weihnachten warten , da gehen die Preise auf jeden Fall wieder nach unten.

Zudem waere wichtig, was du spielen moechtest, wenn du zb Crysis spielen moechtest mit Dx10 brauchst du zudem Vista, und da wuerd ich dir auch auf jeden Fall 4GB Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen.


----------



## Suursjoghurtli (22. Oktober 2007)

Hmm bis Weihnachten warten...neee 
Jo ich denke dass dies eigentlich keine schlechte Idee wäre, aber mag nicht so lange warten. Und ja, ich werd mir dann auf dem neuen PC auch Vista draufhauen (nur zwecks DirectX 10). Darum die Ram aufzustocken habe ich auch schon gedacht (so 3-4gb)

Mich würde eigentlich auch sehr interessieren, was ihr so in eurem PC drinhabt, resp. in naher Zukunft haben möchtet , damit ich auch sehen kann, was künftig so das Mass der Dinge ist/sein wird.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja, erzähl doch mal was du damit genau machen willst. Dann können wir dir bessere Tipps geben.


----------



## larryson (22. Oktober 2007)

Da eine Aufrüstung bei mir ebenfalls ansteht, lausche ich mal ganz gespannt, ohne einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Einziger Unterschied, ich werde selber zusammenbauen und das einzige was wohl defintitiv feststeht, ist das Kandalf Gehäuse von Thermaltake.

Also, bin ganz Ohr (oder Auge in dem Fall)


----------



## Suursjoghurtli (22. Oktober 2007)

Also wie schon kurz erwähnt möchte ich einen PC der für standard multimedia Anwendungen und Games geeigent ist.

Mit Multimedia meine ich Musik hören, DVD's abspielen, Videos / Musik bearbeiten.
Programmieren und entwickeln (Server Testumgebung) usw.
>> Allgemeine Nutzung welche meiner Meinung nach genug RAM und Prozessorleistung erfordert.

Ausserdem möchte ich auch gerne die Games der neueren Generation (DirectX 10) in sagen wir mal, angemessener Qualität spielen können. (à la Crysis usw.). Das heisst, sodass mein PC bei Crysis *nicht* schon voll am Anschlag mit der Leistung ist ;-)

Ich hoffe, das reicht als Hinweis


EDIT: Achja, selber zusammenbauen ist auch kein Problem, das würde ich auch gerne in Kauf nehmen, dann würde allerdings noch ein gescheites Gehäuse, Netzteil, Lüfter usw. dazukommen...ist aber eher zweitrangig momentan...mir gehts nur um Anregungen zu den eigentlich Hardware Komponenten..


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2007)

Kannst dir ja den Thread mal durchschaun, falls du das noch nicht getan hast. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/291709-neuer-pc-oder-aufruesten.html
Könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## Suursjoghurtli (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, hab ich bei der Suche glatt übersehen...der Rest den ich gefunden hab, hat mir nicht so viel gebracht oder war schon zu alt...

Aber konkrete Vorschläge von Hardware-Komponenten fehlen immer noch  .... das ist eigentlich alles, was ich möchte..


----------



## DaMoon (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:
http://rocketpc.de/shop/index-PC_Intel_Core_2_Quad_Q6600_4_GB_GeForce_8800_GTS-1-produkt-1613.html

Scheint mir so als ob das eigentlich genau das ist was du suchst 

Edit
Oh hier ist was das besser passt 
http://rocketpc.de/shop/index-PC_Intel_Core_2_Duo_E6750_4_GB_GeForce_8800_GTS-1-produkt-1610.html


----------

